# A couple IDs needed



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Most of these fall into the category of "disturbed, poor soils".








Red berries that last a considerable portion of winter. 








Not the best picture. 
















I THINK this is goldenrod, not sure though.








This one has me thoroughly perplexed. Odd small plant, with lots of disc shaped succulent "leaves".








I think this is an edible grape, but those leaves are not the grape vine's leaves. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That first one looks like a type of Beauty Berry to me.

Definitely goldenrod in the one photo and definitely wild grapes. You better make some jelly!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

great pics!
1. beauty berry, if those berries have 1" stems, it might be an escaped/naturalized ornamental asian cultivar. Missouri's native beauty berry callicarpa americana (according to my book) has berries tightly clustered at leaf axils, and is endangered in MO, only found "on wooded dolomite slopes bordering the White River, and one site in Ripley County."

2. lizard's tail (?) at first I thought it might be culver's root

3. blue marguerite daisy (actually an aster) felicia fruticosa *now I'm second-guessing myself, is that flower coming out of the side of a stem, or is it a terminal flower at the top of a stem? I'm pretty sure felicias are terminal.

4. giant goldenrod, maybe

5. I don't know, I have them in Jefferson county, I think those little round leaves are actually seed pods, the leaves are lower, and kind of limp and leathery?

6. it's hard to tell what kind of grape it is without a good leaf, (bad time of year for good grape leaves,) taste the ripest one, if it's tart, wait until after first good frost, then race the critters to harvest.

Let us know what you do with the grapes, squirrels got all mine


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, 
thanks for the replies! 
I don't think that's a beauty berry. The pictures show shinier, larger berries in larger clumps with larger leaves.
http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=caam2
No, the second one does not appear to be either of those plants. I saw one still green, I'll try to get a picture of that one.
And, yes, in the third picture, the flowers are coming off the side of the stem. If you look closely, you will see dried up flowers.
I'll have to do some research on the grapes, I think there's a false grape, and I don't want to get poisoned.
Thanks!


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I think number 5 might be pepperwort (Lepidium latifoium). They're usually mid-summer plants, though. Taste those little pods and see if they have a peppery taste. I like to add a few to salads.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

1. Buckbrush, 
2. ?????
3. Wild Aster
4. Goldenrod; 
5. Shepherds purse, mustard family, http://kswildflower.org/flower_details.php? flowerID=297
6. Wild grape


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Ksfarmer,
Thanks for identifying the buckbrush!
http://www2.pittstate.edu/herbarium/woody/Symphoricarpos_orbiculatus_Buckbush.html

I don't think that is sheeperd's purse, however.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Heritagefarm,

I believe the "poison" grape type you are thinking of is called Moonseed. I went through the same thing wondering if my "grape" jelly was going to kill us all! 

Moonseeds have a single moon-shaped seed. Also, the vines DON"T have the little tentrils. Try looking it up for more info.

BTW - None of us have keeled over from the jelly!


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Heritagefarm said:


> Ksfarmer,
> Thanks for identifying the buckbrush!
> http://www2.pittstate.edu/herbarium/woody/Symphoricarpos_orbiculatus_Buckbush.html
> 
> I don't think that is sheeperd's purse, however.


Yes, thanks for the ID! I've got these things all along the fence rows under trees & have been wondering what they were & if the berries were "good" for anything.

I'm pretty sure that's what I have. Do your berries get kinda like "styrofoamy"? Mine do.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, they have a rather odd, light texture.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I've found #5. 
It's definitely a peppergrass or pepperweed, thank you April!

I think it is Lepidium virginicum L. 
Virginia pepperweed.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Nature Lover,
I think you've nailed the hammer on the head! Thank-you much!


----------

